# 3 Speed offender! returning veteran



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Question about a "kind" ticket given by State Trooper on Revere Beach.

I fish tailed trying to get out onto ?Revere Beach St? next to the State Trooper Barracks. was pulled over immeadiately. The Trooper gave me a tik with criminal charges driving to endanger. He hinted around to me fighting it because i already had 3 speeds(I think he wont show up). then he said to get rid of the hot rod, and i agreed. Good Guy.

He gave me a ticket with no envelope. I also cannot follow instructions on back because i dont know the court code 14 address.

I signed Instruction B(criminal application)

Where do i send this ticket?
What Court Code is 14?
What could happen if I appeal?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

You don't need an evelope for crim app. You will be getting a summons.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bye bye license!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

lpwpd722 said:


> You don't need an evelope for crim app. You will be getting a summons.


He doesn't need an RMV envelope, but he does have 4 days to request a hearing prior to being summonsed. I don't know what court that is, someone will probably post it, or you can check Mass.gov, it should have it somewhere.
Mail your cite, with the appropriate box checked, to that location.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

14 = Chelsea (by the sea) District Court. 

Lovely smell in there this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> Bye bye license!


I hope this guy makes good use of all the time he's going to have when he's not driving. For starters, I'm hoping he'll pick up a friggin' ENGLISH GRAMMAR book and read it while he's walking on the side of the road.

His description of the situation made my eyeballs bleed.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank God for Jeepy. The Ask A Cop thread was starting to go downhill fast with all the nice replies....


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Keep in mind you next ticket is a min of $500


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Mr. L said:


> The Trooper gave me a tik with criminal charges driving to endanger. He hinted around to me fighting it because i already had 3 speeds(I think he wont show up). What could happen if I appeal?


LOL! Where to start??

1) There was no hinting...you WILL appear in court.

2) Your 3 speeding tickets have nothing to do with it.

3) If you appeal???? Well, ummm....err...Just plead "Not Guilty" at your arraignment. That should show em.

4) Please, for the love of God....learn to write. I needed three Advil just to get through that garbled mess.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Seriously man, you are 32 years old. Time to grow up and drive like an adult. There is a time and place for everything and doing burnouts at Revere Beach trying to impress teenage girls is not one of them. I am sorry i have no sympathy for you. Good day sir.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks to the helpful tips.

To the others. Good luck with being douchebags :flipoff:

you'll probably die young


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Thank God for Jeepy. The Ask A Cop thread was starting to go downhill fast with all the nice replies....


Thank God for Boston Irish Lass, too!!

I had a truly awful, rotten day dealing with Verizon on the phone yesterday, and this thread was just what the doctor ordered so that I could vent a little bit.

I still cussed out every Verizon rep like I was Carmella Soprano, but I woulda been much, much worse to those assholes if I hadn't had the chance to lash out at the pinhead who started this thread.


----------

